# Im Cutting Flock: What are the best settings for a 60� Blade on a Roland GX 24



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Im Cutting Flock: What are the best settings for a 60° Blade on a Roland GX 24*

I'm trying to use DecoFlock or any other Flock Suede like material to a 100% polyester Hat

So, I'm aware i need to use a 60 degree blade for thicker materials like flock

What would be the best settings for a Roland Gx-24 and Flock Heat Applied Vinyl material, .50mm?


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Im Cutting Flock: What are the best settings for a 60° Blade on a Roland GX 24*

I cut flock and vinyl all the time on my GX. All I change is the blade and increase the force a touch, although I have just replaced my blade for a new one and it is cutting the the flock at 90g no problem whereas I was at about 110g with my old worn one.


----------



## Nipz (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Im Cutting Flock: What are the best settings for a 60° Blade on a Roland GX 24*

I was told when i got training with my GX 24 to use the flock knife (60 degree blade) and to use 110g force same as i cut superflex etc.

Havent tried it yet to see if it 100% works but thats what i was told 

Ben


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Im Cutting Flock: What are the best settings for a 60° Blade on a Roland GX 24*

thx, I did spoke to a tech when i first bought the machine back in 2008 now i dont have tech

and i forgot the settings for it

he did tell me something about the speed, no?


----------



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Im Cutting Flock: What are the best settings for a 60° Blade on a Roland GX 24*



dAi said:


> thx, I did spoke to a tech when i first bought the machine back in 2008 now i dont have tech
> 
> and i forgot the settings for it
> 
> he did tell me something about the speed, no?


I'm cutting a lot of flock (thermoflex for me) with my GX-24, my settings are:
Speed>25 
Force>90
Blade>60°
Hope this help.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Im Cutting Flock: What are the best settings for a 60° Blade on a Roland GX 24*

^yeah! thats it, i think ur right on the speed is 25 b/c i spoke to a roland tech before last year and thats what i think he told me the one who breathes very heavy on the phone ;x

thanks guys!


----------

